# Heeeey



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, how's it goin? Good to meet u. Any questions u have just ask and we'll all try to help.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

welcome. hows the riding in Ontario?


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

ontario eh? where abouts?i'm in pickering


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice to see another snowboard lady


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

YanTheMan said:


> Nice to see another snowboard lady


What? I don't count?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

sedition said:


> What? I don't count?


Of course you do honey!


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Every snowboard babe has a place in my heart


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

My sister-in-law kicks my ass on snowboard. 


I can't stand that.


----------

